# Lab results, only TSH too high



## louzt (May 11, 2017)

Hi,

I recently got back results with my TSH-level being too high. More specifically, it's 4,75 - the norm being 0,4-4,00.

The ft4 and ft3 levels are normal, relevant antibodies as well.

Why did I get tested?

I got a blood test at a rheumatologist because I suffer from very dry eyes. However, none of the rheumatological blood-levels looked queer, only the TSH-level.

So, now I soon have an appointment at an endocrinologist but I just wanted to educate myself a bit before going in there.

First of all, does my risen TSH-level already necessitate/justify some kind of treatment? (I mean, at the very at least an experimental treatment to see if anything changes/improves? After all, I do suffer from a very frustrating health condition.)

Secondly, what should the endocrinologist definitly be looking for? What test should I expect her to perform?

And, last but not least, what do you know about thyroid disease/hashimoto being associated with dry-eyes-conditons? (There is at least one study online that claims a correlation of hashimoto and dry eye.)

Also, I do have seborrhic dermatitis which is often considered to be some kind of autoimmune disease. However, in my case this is luckily very much under control with a bit of ointment - but still, might be relevant.

Oh, and, strangely, I have elevated antibodies against some special form of deamidated gliadin (celiac-test).

However, I am only positive in one specific test, the gaf 3x eliza: https://www.euroimmun.com/documents/Indications/Autoimmunity/Gastroenterology/Giadin/EA_3011_D_UK_A.pdf

The thing is, I'm definitely not positive due to consuming gluten since I actually cut it out for months before taking this test a second time: It still came back extremely positive. As you can see in the link, false-positives of that test actually are associated with autoimmune diseases, so I don't know...

Thanks in advance for any helpful input!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you please post the actual free t3 and free t4 results with the reference ranges? Same goes for the antibody tests. Thanks!


----------



## louzt (May 11, 2017)

ft4: 1,18 - reference range: 0,89 - 1,77

ft3: 3,89 - reference range: 2,3 - 4,2

I don't have so much time right now and I'm not from an english speaking country so I hope I don't mix up tests and results since they're named very differently in english (So, in case, you see some strange reference range, maybe tell me  )

Anti-TPO: 3 - reference range: 1 - 16

TSH receptor antibodies: <1 - reference range: <1

thyroglobulin antibodies: < 5 reference range: <100


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe the TSH test result was an error.

Repeat TSH test to confirm


----------



## louzt (May 11, 2017)

It has been repeated.

The first one was 4,2 with a reference range of 0,4-4,0 and the second one is the one I quoted here, namely 4,75 with a referance range of 0,4-4.

(The second one was actually taken without me having eaten before. And there indeed is a study online that says TSH-results seem to be increased if the blood was taken after not having eaten for like 10hours.)


----------



## missjulesdid (May 15, 2016)

I started similarly 10 years ago with TSH just above "normal" range. Other numbers were all in midrange. I was started on synthroid but the endo was too expensive. After I ran out of refills I went to a gp who convinced me that I did not have a thyroid problem and was being medicated unnecessarily. Flash forward 10 years and I now know that that elevated TSH and the onset of symptoms were the start of Hashimoto's manifesting even without other numbers being out of range.


----------



## louzt (May 11, 2017)

I just had the appointment today.

The ultrasound-examination of my thyroid showed nothing suspicious according to the doctor.

She did take blood again, stating that there are additional antibody-tests with different reference ranges and that she wants to have some of those done for me.

However, she proceeded to tell me that my TSH-levels alone don't necessitate any further action or medication.

Opinions?

Also, what are the side-effects of drugs for treating either hypothyroidism or hashimoto disease?

The point I'm getting at is: Might it be worth the "risk" to just try taking the drugs for a limited time to see if anything improves?

Because as I said, I suffer from very dry eyes and so far no cause has been found.

Yet my eye doctor suspects an autimmune cause for all of it, especially since cyclosporin eye drops, an immunosupressant, is helping me.

And since hashimoto is an autoimmune disease I figure if the drugs aren't to harmful it might make sense to bring that up with a doctor.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well you free t4 and free t3 results are decent, but some people need them to be perfect to feel good. The biggest risk in a trial is over-medication which, for some people, can impact their hearts. Its pretty easy to tell if you are one of those people so you could stop immediately.

I would think it might be hard to find someone willing to prescribe you the medication, given you numbers.

You might also ask if there's any way to check pituitary function, since that's the gland that actually produces TSH (not the thyroid).


----------

